# Brokers with futures instruments?



## lindsayf (30 August 2009)

Hi
I am a GOMarkets client but they recently stopped providing futures instruments.  What other brokers are others using to get access to futures indices and commodoties?
cheers


----------



## ISPIZ (31 August 2009)

Chris from GO has mentioned they will be coming back as CFDs Lindsay Im  not sure on the time frame as I dont think Chris really knows either hopefully not to far away.
Chris may be able to shed some more light on this for us.


----------



## Trembling Hand (31 August 2009)

lindsayf said:


> Hi
> I am a GOMarkets client but they recently stopped providing futures instruments.  What other brokers are others using to get access to futures indices and commodoties?
> cheers




They were never futures. They were just CFDs.

If you want futs go to a futs broker.


----------



## lindsayf (2 September 2009)

ok my bad ............I am looking for an MT4 platform with YM, CL and gold......cfd's........dont let it get to you TH..
I see that GO is right on the job so that is great.


----------



## Boggo (15 September 2009)

Got an email from this (new player ? ) tonight.

http://www.axisodl.com.au/trade-1-tick-spi.aspx


----------



## Stormin_Norman (15 September 2009)

yeah theyve been around for a little while.


----------



## Naked shorts (15 September 2009)

God, bucketshops certainly are a lucrative business. Everyone wants to start one these days.


----------



## Naked shorts (15 September 2009)

Boggo said:


> Got an email from this (new player ? ) tonight.
> 
> http://www.axisodl.com.au/trade-1-tick-spi.aspx




Just did a search on the guy who runs that company, Goran Drapac, he has ties to 5 other bucketshops. Seems like a pretty good way to do business, start a bucketshop, make a really nice website retail traders can understand, deliver a great marketing campaign, wait till the customers run out, start a new bucketshop, rise repeat.


----------



## MACD (16 September 2009)

If you want a decent Futures broker, I suggest you open an account in the US directly with a US broker such as AMP, Velocity, Mirus etc.  Don't waste your time with the Aussie brokers as the US brokers have better margins and lower commissions.


----------



## caribean (16 September 2009)

MACD said:


> If you want a decent Futures broker, I suggest you open an account in the US directly with a US broker such as AMP, Velocity, Mirus etc.  Don't waste your time with the Aussie brokers as the US brokers have better margins and lower commissions.




Hi, what you're saying is correct, provided the new trader has the funds to trade even mini contracts (worse if you want to trade European SIF's) without being terrified of losing.
The idea being of course that real trading will always be much better than simulated.
That is where the MM are good for anyone starting to trade Forex, before moving to currency futures or true interbank (if funds are not a problem)
I do not know how close the SIF's are on a bucketshop compared to the real market though. 
We do need to be careful not to put all MM's in one bucket 
All of the above just my opinion.


----------



## GMS (18 September 2009)

MACD said:


> If you want a decent Futures broker, I suggest you open an account in the US directly with a US broker such as AMP, Velocity, Mirus etc.  Don't waste your time with the Aussie brokers as the US brokers have better margins and lower commissions.




 Australia has many good Brokerage firms and Advisors who work hard and provide dedicated service. Unfortunately the basket has both good and bad apples.

I should know being an Advisor in the industry for near on ten years.


----------

